# Automatic upgrades coming to more PCs still on older versions, says Microsoft



## Ringel05 (Jul 25, 2020)

No, this doesn't mean Microsoft will automatically upgrade your XP, Vista or Windows 7.  
The concept behind Win 10 was this it the last labeled Windows to come out and would instead be upgraded with Windows 10 version upgrades.  Windows 10 version 1809 will reach it's extended end of life on November 10, 2020 and is slated for upgrade to version 2004, it's still Windows 10 just a newer version.  Version 1809 will no longer receive security updates after that.  To check which version you have press the Win and R keys together, type: "winver" in the popup window (withOUT the quotation marks), it will tell you which version you have.  Mine is currently running version 1903 and it's end of life date is December 9, 2020 which means it's also probably slated for upgrading also.
This is just a heads up for everyone.

Windows 10 2004: Automatic upgrades coming to more PCs still on older versions, says Microsoft | ZDNet


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 25, 2020)

Thanks, I have Windows 8.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 25, 2020)

Despite contrary claims, you CAN turn off automatic updates in Windows 10.









						How to Turn Off Automatic Updates in Windows 10
					

There is a way to Turn Off Automatic Updates in Windows 10, in case you are looking to prevent your computer from slowing down due to background updates.




					www.techbout.com
				




1809 is ancient and NOT recommended. BUT saying one or two upgrades behind is generally a good idea as Microsoft tends to introduce 3 bugs for every 2 they fix.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 25, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> Thanks, I have Windows 8.



That explains a lot.

Question for all; Was Windows 8 worse than Bob?

It's close.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 25, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I have Windows 8.
> ...


I am using Windows 8 and it is good.

Worst thing to come:
Microsoft plans to remove x86 support from Windows 10X. Only "apps" will work, no normal programs. They want to provide an on-line emulator, instead.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 25, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


They would prefer you totally use their software and isn't time to sue Microsoft yet again for antitrust issues?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 25, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


No. They don´t enforce anything on us besides ugly nonfunctional UIs but that is something you can fix. If you don´t like it, welcome to the world of freemium-apps, pedometers, clock widgets and battery savers.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 25, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


To get work from home jobs I have to get windows ten so I am about to play that game.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 25, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> I am using Windows 8 and it is good.
> 
> Worst thing to come:
> Microsoft plans to remove x86 support from Windows 10X. Only "apps" will work, no normal programs. They want to provide an on-line emulator, instead.



Windows 10 S is a specific version for the ARM architecture, meant to compete with Android and IOS. 

It is not Windows 10, it is another stupid idea by Microsoft and already a disaster.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 25, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> Thanks, I have Windows 8.


I always forget about that one......  Kinda like I wish I'd forgotten about Vista........


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 25, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> They would prefer you totally use their software and isn't time to sue Microsoft yet again for antitrust issues?



What "antitrust?"

Windows isn't the most used OS in the world. It isn't even the second most used.

Android is the most used, IOS is second, Windows is a DISTANT third.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 25, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> I always forget about that one......  Kinda like I wish I'd forgotten about Vista........



What's wrong with Windows 7? (Vista SP2)


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 25, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I always forget about that one......  Kinda like I wish I'd forgotten about Vista........
> ...


Nothing.....


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 25, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Not because MS enforces it on you. There are alternative solutions your employer could have chosen, and if not that would also be nothing to blame on Microsoft.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jul 25, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> No, this doesn't mean Microsoft will automatically upgrade your XP, Vista or Windows 7.
> The concept behind Win 10 was this it the last labeled Windows to come out and would instead be upgraded with Windows 10 version upgrades.  Windows 10 version 1809 will reach it's extended end of life on November 10, 2020 and is slated for upgrade to version 2004, it's still Windows 10 just a newer version.  Version 1809 will no longer receive security updates after that.  To check which version you have press the Win and R keys together, type: "winver" in the popup window (withOUT the quotation marks), it will tell you which version you have.  Mine is currently running version 1903 and it's end of life date is December 9, 2020 which means it's also probably slated for upgrading also.
> This is just a heads up for everyone.
> 
> Windows 10 2004: Automatic upgrades coming to more PCs still on older versions, says Microsoft | ZDNet


Still run XP. It does all I need so I have no intention of upgrading to anymore flawed versions of bullshit just to put money into someone's pocket who doesn't  need it and to support a company in an area and an economy so against and at odds with our nation.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 25, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Worst thing to come:
> Microsoft plans to remove x86 support from Windows 10X. Only "apps" will work, no normal programs. They want to provide an on-line emulator, instead.


 Microsoft already removed half of x86 with the removal of WOW support for 8 and 16 bit programs, when running 64 bit windows.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 25, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > No, this doesn't mean Microsoft will automatically upgrade your XP, Vista or Windows 7.
> ...



As long as you stay off the internet, XP is fine.


----------



## miketx (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 25, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I am using Windows 8 and it is good.
> ...


Windows 10S is for stupid. Qualcomm included an hardware emulator for x86 programs into their CPU but then MS decided to limit 10 S to "apps". That is why ARM laptops are so rare.

But I was talking about Windows 10X (upcoming). Unlike 10S, you cannot upgrade it to full blown Windows, the x86 support doesn´t exist.









						Microsoft to launch Windows 10X as a web-first OS without local Win32 app support
					

Windows 10X takes aim at Chrome OS as Microsoft plans to ship without legacy app support.




					www.windowscentral.com


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 25, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Still run XP. It does all i need so i have no intention of upgrading to anymore flawed versions of bullshit just to put money into someone's pocket who doesn't  need it and to support a company in an area and an economy so against and at odds with our nation.


Taking a page from "if microsoft built cars"  
If microsoft wrote a secure operating system in the first place they wouldn't need so many security updates.
If microsoft wrote the constitution, we'd be up to the 5,542nd amendment by now.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 25, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Microsoft already removed half of x86 with the removal of WOW support for 8 and 16 bit programs, when running 64 bit windows.



Not entirely true. 16 bit instruction sets are still supported. Is 8 bit C/PM code important in 2020, 40 years after it was actually used? Enable NYVDM and 16 bit Windows legacy will run fine. (Windows key + R - Optionalfeatures.exe)

If you MUST run 8 bit code (which has NEVER been supported by any version of Windows) Use DOSBOX.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 25, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Worst thing to come:
> ...


You can run 64 bit programs, instead. So what is the problem?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 25, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Another trainwreck demonstrating the stupidity of Microsoft. They just can't STAND that Android is the dominant OS.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 25, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > Still run XP. It does all i need so i have no intention of upgrading to anymore flawed versions of bullshit just to put money into someone's pocket who doesn't  need it and to support a company in an area and an economy so against and at odds with our nation.
> ...




Bullshit.

The # target for malware and security breaches is Android.

Whoever is on top is targeted. IOS and Android have FAR more security problems than Windows does.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 25, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> But I was talking about Windows 10X (upcoming). Unlike 10S, you cannot upgrade it to full blown Windows, the x86 support doesn´t exist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are two solutions to running old software.
1) keep your old laptop/desktop that you couldn't upgrade, just for that purpose
2) Load a virtual machine emulator, and install an older version of windows such as XP, Vista. Win7/8-32 bit
But be warned microsoft limits which versions can load older operating system images, and limits which operating system images are available for download.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 25, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Is 8 bit C/PM code important in 2020, 40 years after it was actually used? Enable NYVDM and 16 bit Windows legacy will run fine. (Windows key + R - Optionalfeatures.exe)
> 
> If you MUST run 8 bit code (which has NEVER been supported by any version of Windows) Use DOSBOX.



Actually all the way through windows Vista, it ran 8 bit (dos), 16 bit (win3.x) and 32 bit programs.  Windows 7/8 32 bit may still run them, but windows 7/8 64 bit can't run 8 or 16 bit programs.
And YES, i've used DOSBOX which only runs 8-bit (dos) applications.  But as i've read, as a dos application, you can actually install windows 3.x into DOSBOX to have it run 16 and 32 bit programs.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 25, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


MS made crappy alternatives, nobody used them. The last decent Mobile Windows was 6.
They learned that Android is the major platform for smartphones and started to make their own stuff for this OS but they did not drop their failed UWP-plans. I think that is the problem, that they stick to their "universal" apps which aren´t universal anymore and which nobody uses.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 25, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > But I was talking about Windows 10X (upcoming). Unlike 10S, you cannot upgrade it to full blown Windows, the x86 support doesn´t exist.
> ...


I still have a copy of Windows 98 in the cupboard.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 25, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Actually all the way through windows Vista, it ran 8 bit (dos), 16 bit (win3.x) and 32 bit programs.  Windows 7/8 32 bit may still run them, but windows 7/8 64 bit can't run 8 or 16 bit programs.
> And YES, i've used DOSBOX which only runs 8-bit (dos) applications.  But as i've read, as a dos application, you can actually install windows 3.x into DOSBOX to have it run 16 and 32 bit programs.



Again, 8 bit was a DOS only paradigm that was only included in the initial DOS release to support C/PM. DOS 1.0 was a 16 bit OS. And no version of Windows ever supported 8 bit execution. Yes, the command line in the 32 bit versions could run .com files, but the question remains, what for? 

As for running Windows 3.1, yes DOSBOX will do it, but you must create a virtual disk. It can only run 16 bit code as it was not a 32 bit environment. Remember, Widows prior to NT was just a shell that sat on top of DOS.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 25, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> You can run 64 bit programs, instead. So what is the problem?



The problem is legacy programs.  Examples are programs for legacy Allen Bradly hardware (PLCs).  AB (now rockwell) doesn't do upgrades, so you would have to buy a new version for several thousand dollars.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 25, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Me too, Windows 98 SE.

I have it running in VMWare for my mom, because she only will use Pagemaker 6 to write letters.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 25, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> The # target for malware and security breaches is Android.
> 
> Whoever is on top is targeted. IOS and Android have FAR more security problems than Windows does.


Actually the target for malware and security breaches is whatever operating system is most popular.

Nobody tries to hack Unix system 5, QNX,  or dozens of other operating systems you no longer have a lot of people running.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 25, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > You can run 64 bit programs, instead. So what is the problem?
> ...


I don´t know about that but it sounds like ancient stuff.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 25, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> The problem is legacy programs.  Examples are programs for legacy Allen Bradly hardware (PLCs).  AB (now rockwell) doesn't do upgrades, so you would have to buy a new version for several thousand dollars.



I'm running 30 year old Roamer CMM's on Windows 7 using DOSBOX with full success. The key has more to do with interfacing the old serial ports than the OS it's self. It took a lot of tweaking to get the I/O flowing through the emulation right, but it does work.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 25, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> As for running Windows 3.1, yes DOSBOX will do it, but you must create a virtual disk. It can only run 16 bit code as it was not a 32 bit environment. Remember, Widows prior to NT was just a shell that sat on top of DOS.


Actually Windows for workgroups 3.11 came with 32 bit extentions, allowing you to run 32-bit programs like the version of "freecell" introduced with windows NT.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 25, 2020)

meaner gene said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit.
> ...



Isn't that what I just said? 

Android it the #1 target because it's the #1 OS.

There used to be a myth that Linux was more secure than Windows. It's never been true.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 25, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Me too, Windows 98 SE.
> 
> I have it running in VMWare for my mom, because she only will use Pagemaker 6 to write letters.



VMWare was the only completely operable virtual machine.  The windows virtual pc wouldn't let me install XP (which can be downloaded for free) on less than windows 10


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 25, 2020)

Bleipriester said:


> I don´t know about that but it sounds like ancient stuff.



A lot of old process control automation is ancient.  The hardware was so rock solid, companies had no reason to update them.  And the cost of rewriting software is more than the cost of the hardware.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 25, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I'm running 30 year old Roamer CMM's on Windows 7 using DOSBOX with full success. The key has more to do with interfacing the old serial ports than the OS it's self. It took a lot of tweaking to get the I/O flowing through the emulation right, but it does work.



Where did you find serial port hardware, the only thing I have are USB to serial converters, which is fine for windows 7 but DOS has no native USB support.


----------



## Likkmee (Jul 25, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > They would prefer you totally use their software and isn't time to sue Microsoft yet again for antitrust issues?
> ...


Actually . Linux is the most used but end users don't know it.


----------



## Likkmee (Jul 25, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Foster said:
> ...


Only AFTER the end user installs his "where to get used toilet paper coupons" Appz and extensions


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 25, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Isn't that what I just said?
> 
> Android it the #1 target because it's the #1 OS.
> 
> There used to be a myth that Linux was more secure than Windows. It's never been true.



Well that was true, then false.  A lot of people are running BSD / Redhat / Debian / Fedora etc Linux as an alternate to Windows.   But not popular enough for hackers to waste their time on.

Using 2600 logic, you go after the most popular systems, because most of the most people use them, and a good percent of them have no clue how to secure their systems.

You would be amazed how many Cisco routers still have the default password.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 25, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Android is the most used, IOS is second, Windows is a DISTANT third.
> ...


That's for servers, not end users.  Linux has the advantage of a faster more stable non-GUI kernel. 

I knew Linux beat microsoft server, because that's what Microsoft ran on years ago.  Ironic.


----------



## Likkmee (Jul 25, 2020)

The difference between Microshaft's flaws and everyone elses' is Microshaft's "problems" are pre-installed.As said before, patching one bug results in 2 more."Key values". Pathetic


----------



## Likkmee (Jul 25, 2020)

I learned all about that fuckin registry when "we" built 2000 Lite.
Then they hit the beta team with Whistler...that's when I quit. You knew it as XP.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 25, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I have Windows 8.
> ...


  Haha.... the forgotten OS. Just a bit more forgotten than Windows ME
I only saw Windows Bob once. What a fantastically bad idea. Instead of merely moving your mouse a few inches to open Word for instance, you would have to click on the door...wait until the "room" loaded and then click again, to which a window would open asking if you want to open Word...and click again.
  I swear Steve Balmer was there somewhere to come up with such a dog. (pun intended)


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 26, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I forgot all about Bob.  Vaguely remember using it a few times and thought is was kind of strange.  Reminded me also of that annoying Office assistant, Clippy..........


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 26, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> No, this doesn't mean Microsoft will automatically upgrade your XP, Vista or Windows 7.
> The concept behind Win 10 was this it the last labeled Windows to come out and would instead be upgraded with Windows 10 version upgrades.  Windows 10 version 1809 will reach it's extended end of life on November 10, 2020 and is slated for upgrade to version 2004, it's still Windows 10 just a newer version.  Version 1809 will no longer receive security updates after that.  To check which version you have press the Win and R keys together, type: "winver" in the popup window (withOUT the quotation marks), it will tell you which version you have.  Mine is currently running version 1903 and it's end of life date is December 9, 2020 which means it's also probably slated for upgrading also.
> This is just a heads up for everyone.
> 
> Windows 10 2004: Automatic upgrades coming to more PCs still on older versions, says Microsoft | ZDNet



I bought a copy of Windows 7 a bit ago, and after like a year it popped up that it was not a legit version.  I was told that someone must have sold the key to multiple users.  I contacted Microsoft and they said if I showed proof of purchase hey would give me a free version of Windows 10.  I hated to upgrade but I pretty much had to with a bad key and could no longer get updates and other Microsoft programs would no longer work.  Mine is version 1903.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 26, 2020)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


  A little bit of trivia... all of Microsofts office characters were designed and developed on a Mac


----------



## fncceo (Jul 26, 2020)

It's been a while since I've been upgraded...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 26, 2020)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > No, this doesn't mean Microsoft will automatically upgrade your XP, Vista or Windows 7.
> ...


Yup, same thing happened with me, spent a half hour on the phone with a tech while looking for my purchase receipt.  Luckily I had purchased it through Amazon and the electronic receipt was still there.  Initially had called tech support about the system freezing up when I played certain games, while we got the validation corrected they couldn't figure out what the freeze up problem was.  Turned out to be a couple of drivers.


----------



## RoccoR (Jul 28, 2020)

RE:  Automatic upgrades coming to more PCs still on older versions, says Microsoft        
⁜→  Bleipriester, meaner gene, et al,

*BLUF: * Legacy Issues are a pain in the ass.



Bleipriester said:


> You can run 64 bit programs, instead. So what is the problem?





meaner gene said:


> The problem is legacy programs.  Examples are programs for legacy Allen Bradly hardware (PLCs).  AB (now rockwell) doesn't do upgrades, so you would have to buy a new version for several thousand dollars.





Bleipriester said:


> I don´t know about that but it sounds like ancient stuff.


*(OBSEVATION)*

I have been a Macintosh (Mac) since before the transition from the "Apple II" to the first generation "Mac."  And periodically, I've myself struggling with all manner of issues (Peripherals, Software, Operating Systems, etc).  Most recently, the legacy issue has popped up again.  

This year I bought an iMac (Retina 5K, 27-inch, 2019) 64GB 3.1 GHz 6-Core Intel Core i5 to replace my iMac (mid-2010) 16GB 3.06GHz Intel Core i3 processor.  The most peculiar transition issue has been the notices about my macOS Catalina.  I am periodically getting notices pertaining to my legacy software Norton 360 Premium.  

My experience has been that I will lose some functionality over time.  The most recent example is the conflict between my HP OfficeJet 3830 All-in-One Printer, which I purchased this year, and iMac.  While the iMac can see the printer and print to it, the scanner cannot detect the iMac and scan to it.

*(COMMENT)*

The passage of time is not a critical factor when looking at legacy issues.  It may be generational in terms of the code in which the systems interface.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 6, 2020)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Automatic upgrades coming to more PCs still on older versions, says Microsoft
> ⁜→  Bleipriester, meaner gene, et al,
> 
> *BLUF: * Legacy Issues are a pain in the ass.
> ...


Catalina only supports 64 bit software.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Dec 5, 2020)

For those who still have windows 7 and looking to upgrade. I found this site and cannot vouch for it but one time Microsoft offered free upgrades from win 7. This article says the site is still active but Microsoft does not advertise that fact. He said he tried the upgraded in 2020.

well do your research and protect your information on your computer and backing up your files before trying this. 

Here is the info below









						Still running Windows 7? Time is running out to upgrade to Windows 10
					

You can still get Windows 10 for free -- and you'll need it to get the free Windows 11 upgrade.




					www.cnet.com


----------



## RoccoR (Dec 5, 2020)

RE:  Automatic upgrades coming to more PCs still on older versions, says Microsoft    
⁜→  Bleipriester, et al,

*BLUF: * Legacy Issues are a pain in the ass.



Bleipriester said:


> Catalina only supports 64 bit software.


*(COMMENT)*

Well, this is not entirely true; but a damn good Rule of Thumb to remember. 

I lost my Microsoft Office completely.   But as an example:

•  I have "Sky Gamblers-Storm Raiders 1"  I lost it in the change to Catalina.  I had to buy a replacement "Sky Gamblers-Storm Raiders 2."  A bit of a loss.​​•  I have "Take Off - The Flight Simulator" and it came with a :* Notice:*  This product is not compatible with macOS 10.15 Catalina. Click here for more information. But it works just fine. I'm not enough of a modern-day programmer to understand how that can be. I just know that it is.​



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 5, 2020)

Kilroy2 said:


> For those who still have windows 7 and looking to upgrade. I found this site and cannot vouch for it but one time Microsoft offered free upgrades from win 7. This article says the site is still active but Microsoft does not advertise that fact. He said he tried the upgraded in 2020.
> 
> well do your research and protect your information on your computer and backing up your files before trying this.
> 
> ...



It's true and I use it all the time.


----------

